# placement of drains



## Valorie (Jan 20, 2012)

I am fairly new to surgery coding and from what I found there is not a separate code for placement of drains.  Here is the detail from the op note

 The drain wa placed right over the graft and another one in the subcu tissue and the skin was stapled. Drains were secured in place with 3-0 Ethilon. 

Also what about placement of a Jackson Pratt or Blake drain?
Thanks
Valorie


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 20, 2012)

Where are they placing the drains and what are you draining?


----------



## Valorie (Jan 23, 2012)

No not replacing drains   The op note does not state exactly what the drain was for, the main procedures performed during the surgery were for an incarcerated hernias, adhesions, omental defect repair, and debridement of skin


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 23, 2012)

how about 49021?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 23, 2012)

*Included in main procedure*

Virtually all surgical procedure in the abdomen require use of drains postoperatively.  There is no separate charge for this servce; it is included in the main procedure.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 23, 2012)

good to know thanks!


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Jan 23, 2012)

Agree with Tessa. You can't get paid extra for drains.


----------



## Paigelyn (Aug 4, 2020)

FTessaBartels said:


> *Included in main procedure*
> 
> Virtually all surgical procedure in the abdomen require use of drains postoperatively.  There is no separate charge for this servce; it is included in the main procedure.
> 
> ...


----------

